# Startplatz Albstadt Marathon



## EdiBoleti (11. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

bin auf der Suche nach einem Startplatz für den Albstadtmarathon 11.07.2009. Hat jemand einen abzugeben? Bitte bei mir melden. 

Danke


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Februar 2009)

Wenn du keinen bekommst, plane lieber noch nicht um und warte bis 1-2 Wochen vor der Veranstaltung, dann werden hier erfahrungsgemäss viele ABM-Startplätze gehandelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jierdan (11. Februar 2009)

gibts nicht eh noch ne zweite Meldephase?


----------



## EdiBoleti (11. Februar 2009)

Ist mir schon alles klar.
Sollte denoch jemand jetzt schon wissen das er seinen Platz abgeben möchte/muss, so kann er sich gerne melden. Da ich auf jeden fall nach Albstadt möchte. Da ich aber eine Anreise aus Spanien habe möchte ich gerne so früh wie möglich diesen Platz haben um Besser Planen zu können.

Danke im Voraus an Alle.

Gruß


----------



## TeamCotopaxi (14. Februar 2009)

Am 31. März wird die Anmeldung nochmals
geöffnet und die "wieder freien Plätze" vergeben!


----------



## CUBE-LTD-RIDER (8. April 2009)

Falls jemand einen Startplatz abzugeben hat bitte bei mir melden.
Ich habe leider keinen mehr abbekommenn 

Gruß
Marcel

Ach ja bitte per Pn melden sonst bekomme ich das nicht mit.


----------



## jooonas (29. April 2009)

hey ihr,
ich suche auch noch einen startplatz für albstadt! wär wirklich toll wenn das noch klappen würde...
lg Jonas


----------



## strohbaer (13. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

*Startplatz für den Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon am 11. Juli 2009 abzugeben*

Wer den Marathon nicht kennt:http://www.albstadtbikemarathon.de 

Kann aufgrund einer Verletzung und Nichtfreigabe meines Doc´s leider nicht teilnehmen und gebe daher schweren Herzens den Startplatz ab.

Wenn die Startplätze wieder aufgrund des Vorjahresergebnisses vergeben werden müsste der Startplatz in einer mittleren Startgruppe sein.

Wer Interesse hat bitte kurz per Mail wegen dem Abwicklungsprocederes bei mir melden: mabiba(at)web.de


----------



## corfrimor (13. Juni 2009)

strohbaer schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> *Startplatz für den Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon am 11. Juli 2009 abzugeben*
> 
> ...



Hab' Dir gerade 'ne Mail geschickt

corfrimor


----------



## Michael F888 (16. Juni 2009)

Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz zu vergeben hat, bitte melden. Bräuchte auch noch einen.

Danke!


----------



## SBB (16. Juni 2009)

Michael F888 schrieb:


> Falls noch jemand einen Startplatz zu vergeben hat, bitte melden. Bräuchte auch noch einen.
> 
> Danke!



würde auch einen nehmen!

gruss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haugg (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hätte 2 Startplätze für Albstadt zu vergeben. Bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## Haugg (18. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

hätte 2 Startplätze für Albstadt zu vergeben. Bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## SBB (18. Juni 2009)

hab dir gerade ne mail geschrieben


----------



## sash73 (18. Juni 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> hab dir gerade ne mail geschrieben




ey da sieht man sich tino

grüße


----------



## sash73 (18. Juni 2009)

Haugg schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hätte 2 Startplätze für Albstadt zu vergeben. Bitte melden unter [email protected]



warum fährts du net???

grüße sash


----------



## strohbaer (19. Juni 2009)

Habe noch meinen Startplatz für den *Albstadt Marathon *am 11. Juli zu vergeben.

Meldet euch unter [email protected]

Kann leider wegen Verletzung nicht mitfahren 

Gruß Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBB (19. Juni 2009)

sash73 schrieb:


> ey da sieht man sich tino
> 
> grüße



is ja cool - da kann ich bei dir am hinterrad bleiben - gelle 

wünsch dir auch noch viel glück für davos!!!

grüssle


----------



## sash73 (20. Juni 2009)

SBB schrieb:


> is ja cool - da kann ich bei dir am hinterrad bleiben - gelle
> 
> wünsch dir auch noch viel glück für davos!!!
> 
> grüssle




wnn im ersten startblock bist  dann kannste das gerne machen.

morge erst mal kiza fahren dann nächstes we davos

grieß sash


----------



## Kyro (22. Juni 2009)

Servus zusammen,

hab auch einen Startplatz für Albstadt wegen Terminkonflikten abzugen einfach kurz bei mir melden.

Am besten E-Mail an [email protected]

Grüßle


----------



## von dr alb ra (22. Juni 2009)

Tag miteinander,

ich habe ein Startplatz für den Albstadtbikemarathon am 11. Juli abzugeben, 
da mein Kollege nicht kann soll ich seinen Platz hier anbieten.

Melde dich unter [email protected]

die alb grüßt


----------



## DaBoom (23. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
auch ich habe *einen Startplatz *für den *Albstadtbikemarathon am 11. Juli *abzugeben. Kann leider wegen eines Terminkonflikts nicht teilnehmen.
Meldet euch bitte via PN.

Gruß

---------
reserviert
---------


----------



## masiki (23. Juni 2009)

Hab` auch noch nen Startplatz für Albstadt über.
Bitte melden unter [email protected]


----------



## von dr alb ra (30. Juni 2009)

!!!!Startplatz schon reseviert!!!!


----------



## JohnnyJohnson (2. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe für den 11.07.09 einen Startplatz zum Selbstkostenpreis abzugeben. Wenn die Startnummer wieder von der Vorjahresplatzierung abhängt, wird er vermutlich im vorderen Mittelfeld sein. Wer Interesse hat, kann sich gerne bei mir melden: johnny.johnson(at)gmx.net

Grüße, Johnny


----------



## Gonso01 (3. Juli 2009)

Hallo Johny Johnson, nehme den Stratplatz sofern er nochzu haben ist.
Bitte melde Dich unter 0151-26939742 bei mir.
Vielen Dank Gruß Gonso01.


----------



## JohnnyJohnson (5. Juli 2009)

Hallo Gonso01,

der Startplatz ist noch zu haben. Ich hab am Freitag eine SMS geschickt. Nachdem nichts zurückkam, wollte ich dich gerade anrufen, aber deine angegebene Nummer gibt es gar nicht 

Schick mir doch einfach eine Mail an [email protected] oder stell hier deine richtige Nummer rein 

Grüße, Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gonso01 (6. Juli 2009)

Hi Johny, meine Nummer sollte wie angegeben stimmen. Keine Ahnung wieso die SMS nicht ankam. Ich probiers jetzt einfach mal per Mail.
Gruß Gonso.


----------



## Tecman (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Kameraden

Aufgrund gestriger Verletzung würde ich meinen Startplatz abgeben (30). Wenn jemand Interesse hat, dann kann er mir eine PN schreiben.

Grüße,
Tecman


----------



## JohnnyJohnson (6. Juli 2009)

Mein Startplatz ist weg.


----------



## the_ncw (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

hab auch noch meinen Startplatz für den *Albstadt Marathon *am 11. Juli zu abzugeben. Bitte melden unter [email protected]

Gruß
markus


----------



## ohliohlwein (6. Juli 2009)

Hallo Miteinander 

Habe letzte Woche beim Fußball einen Muskelfaserriss zugezogen. Habe einen Startplatz für den *Albstadt Marathon *am 11 Juli abzugeben. Bitte melden unter [email protected]

Gruß Frank


----------



## bikertom (7. Juli 2009)

Habe einen Startplatz für Albstadt zu vergeben! Meine Freundin kann am Samstag nicht. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden! Umschreibung ist kein Problem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Tecman (7. Juli 2009)

Mein Platz ist noch zu haben!


----------



## beshorty (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander, habe auch noch einen Starplatz für den Albstadt Bike Marathon am Samstag zu vergeben. Kurze Mail an mich.


----------



## bikertom (7. Juli 2009)

Habe einen Startplatz für Albstadt zu vergeben! Meine Freundin kann am Samstag nicht. 

Wer Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden! Umschreibung ist kein Problem

Gruß, Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikertom (8. Juli 2009)

Startplatz ist weg!!


----------



## beshorty (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo miteinander, habe auch noch einen Starplatz für den Albstadt Bike Marathon am Samstag zu vergeben. Wenn meine PLatzierung vom letzten Jahr übernommen wird, könnt ihr wahrscheinlich im 1. Block starten.
Kurze Mail an mich.


----------



## Tecman (9. Juli 2009)

Mein Startplatz geht an den Schotterfloh! Viel Spaß und gutes Rennen!


----------



## pauli 1611 (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo
Suche für einen Bekannten noch einen Startplatz


----------



## ]:-> (9. Juli 2009)

Weiß jemand von euch wie das mit dem Ummelden funktioniert? Einfach am Renntag bei der Startnummern-Ausgabe erledigen oder muss man das schon vorher irgendwie machen?

Welche Infos benötigt der "Ummelder" dazu?


----------



## Deleted155558 (9. Juli 2009)

Das ist eine gute Frage.
Hab nämlich auch noch einen Platz zu vergeben (Start-Nummer 1975 im vermutlichen letzten Feld), weiß aber nicht, wie das mit ner Ummeldung so kurz vorher funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alböhi (9. Juli 2009)

für´s ummelden reicht die kopie der überweisung vom startgeld und die mail des " verhinderten " mit der angabe des neuen fahrers.
das eigentliche umschreiben passiert dann bei der startnr.-ausgabe direkt vor dem rennen.

das sind die auskünfte vom orgateam.

ciao dann bis samstag - gruss andreas


----------



## ]:-> (10. Juli 2009)

> mail des " verhinderten " mit der angabe des neuen fahrers


jetzt muss ich mal doof fragen: die Mail direkt an die Albstadt-Orga oder nur ein "Wisch" von mir wo ich angebe wer der neue Starter ist den der "neue" einfach mitbringt?

danke


----------



## alböhi (10. Juli 2009)

richtig - der ersatzfahrer soll einfach den schreibkram zur startnr.-ausgabe mitbringen  = kurzer dienstweg 

gruss andreas


----------

